# What to do when there are no good concerts?



## Radames

This is one of the worst times of year for concert addicts. The summer season just ended and the fall season has not begun. I am in withdrawal. Listening to live music is just about the only thing that makes me feel well. The Montreal Symphony season doesn't start until September 12. Until then there is only a black hole of despair!


----------



## brotagonist

Sunshine, motorbikes, sunshine, bicycles, sunshine, wilderness, sunshine... and CDs!


----------



## moody

Radames said:


> This is one of the worst times of year for concert addicts. The summer season just ended and the fall season has not begun. I am in withdrawal. Listening to live music is just about the only thing that makes me feel well. The Montreal Symphony season doesn't start until September 12. Until then there is only a black hole of despair!


I really feel for you, I don't know how you can carry on.


----------



## ahammel

I've heard good things about this new-fangled 'recorded music' stuff.


----------



## Ukko

Jump on a plane for California, visit _bigshot_.

[That's OK _bigshot_, thanks are unsecessary.]


----------



## Radames

> I really feel for you, I don't know how you can carry on.


I cleaned my oven. I watched Breaking Bad.


----------



## Adamus

you could fly to London http://www.cadoganhall.com/event/the-music-of-christopher-tin-160719/ from LA Christopher Tin


----------



## Pugg

Adamus said:


> you could fly to London http://www.cadoganhall.com/event/the-music-of-christopher-tin-160719/ from LA Christopher Tin


I do think the question is no longer very valuable.


----------



## Radames

This year I did almost nothing over the July 4th weekend. Mowed the lawn. Binge-watched 12 Monkeys. 16 concerts since then though - 5 local free chamber music concerts at UVM.


----------



## kclass

Go to NYC. There's always something good on. :tiphat:


----------



## Aeneas

Read a good book


----------



## Ginger

Start playing an instrument: then you have a lot of live music to listen to.


----------



## Pugg

Ginger said:


> Start playing an instrument: then you have a lot of live music to listen to.


Good advises from all.


----------



## Mikecowell

Go for some trekking....:lol:


----------



## Pugg

Mikecowell said:


> Go for some trekking....:lol:


Do we all know the meaning of this?


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks to the Bumper of this Thread - gave me a chance to pay homage to moody & his dry sense of humour by 'liking' his post. 
Hope he gets the vibes somewhere. :tiphat:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Pugg said:


> Do we all know the meaning of this?


Is this what trekking means?


----------



## Fan66

I have never attended a piano concert or classical music concert. Needless to say, I would like to attend them, but so many states do not attract the classical artists. And, I am picky. I am not going to pay just to see any one. Mitsuko Uchida, Yundi, Paul Lewis, Alfred Brendel, etc. Alas, perhaps I will never get to see any of them. : (


----------



## Pugg

Fan66 said:


> I have never attended a piano concert or classical music concert. Needless to say, I would like to attend them, but so many states do not attract the classical artists. And, I am picky. I am not going to pay just to see any one. Mitsuko Uchida, Yundi, Paul Lewis, Alfred Brendel, etc. Alas, perhaps I will never get to see any of them. : (


Do you live in such small city?


----------



## Vaneyes

Let the world come to you via home theater. Subscriptions, YT, etc.


----------

